# Found Pigeon



## srwalker155210 (Mar 23, 2005)

Some help would be appreciated - I'm an animal trapper, and am used to dealing with mammals and reptiles - birds I normally release without a problem, but I caught two juvenile pigeons in a ladies attic today, and would like to raise them to an age where they can be released back in the wild. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for caring for those little pigeons.
Could you please tell us how old they might be by describing them? Are they fully featheed? Do they have any yellow hairs sticking out among their feathers? 
If you go to the home page you will find baby Sara's pics, that should give you an idea of their age.
Did you try to give them seed and water?
Please keep them warm for now, until we figure out their age and what you have to do next.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeons.com. Thank you so much for your concern for the two young pigeons. Are they fully feathered, including under their wings? Do they still have tufts of yellow down, especially on their heads? Are they squeaking or cooing? If you go to the home page of this site and look at the "Baby Sara" photos you should be able to estimate how old your youngsters are. Click on the "Basic pigeon care" link for information on feeding young to adult pigeons. 

If they are almost fully feathered you can try offering them pigeon mix (best) or dove mix from the pet store or unpopped popcorn. Sprinkle it around and they should be curious enough to start pecking at it. Provide them a container of water at least a couple inches deep and gently dip their beaks in it to show them where it is. You may have to do this several times, but they will learn quickly. 

If they are still too young to eat on their own, here's a link with detailed instructions on feeding very young pigeons. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8070
.


----------

